# Please advice... Delivery



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello there 

We are happy to learn that I am pregnant... However, we find it a concern where to have pre natal care and which hospital to go for delivery... I have insurance but it does not cover maternity. Can you recommend a good hospital (pro natural birth)? 

I have already inquire with latifa hospital (al wasl) it will cost 16k - 21k with epidural (5k for prenatal (10visits), 9k normal delivery (14k c-section) with private room for 2 days and 2k epidural)

Amber clinic have 4k prenatal care but they will only refer you to other hospital for delivery. (we already spend here almost 1k.. For consultation 150, ultrasound 350, and 500 for urinalysis, toxo IgG test, and CBC - we find this already a lot... Thinking to have pre natal package)

Do you have any recommendations?

Thanks a lot


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Hassli said:


> Hello there
> 
> We are happy to learn that I am pregnant... However, we find it a concern where to have pre natal care and which hospital to go for delivery... I have insurance but it does not cover maternity. Can you recommend a good hospital (pro natural birth)?
> 
> ...


Congratulations Hassli. Could check out Zulekha hospital - I am not aware of any details or how good or bad they are, but a relative had their daughter there and the hospital facilities were quite good ( from what i could see during a visit). They did mention that the "package" was pretty good. I think this was in Al Nahda


----------

